# NetworkManager errors but works!

## Delta-9

Hi, I've just rinstalled gentoo and Network-Manager but im getting some errors! I can't see them though, as they are behind Gnome! ie if i press ctrl-alt-backspace, just as Gnome is restarting I can see network manager errors for a second! Is there a log for these? 

Thanks 

Tom

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did you check /var/log/messages ?

----------

## Delta-9

/var/log/messages doesnt exist! i did check /var/log/ for anything but i cant find an error that looks the same in any log!

----------

## rvr777

Do you have sysklogd or syslog-ng? I am using sysklogd and the log goes to /var/log/syslog. If you are not using one of them, try to emerge sysklogd, start it and look at the logs:

```
tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep Network
```

This should filter the output.

----------

## Delta-9

i have syslog-ng installed but when i run tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep Network i get:

```
tail: cannot open `/var/log/syslog' for reading: No such file or directory

tail: no files remaining

```

should i emerge sysklog or is this just for kde? im using gnome btw!

thanks

----------

## rvr777

By default, syslog-ng logs to /var/log/messages. But if it doesn't exists, probably you have syslog-ng and it's not running (or it's using a different log file). Try starting the service to see if it creates /var/log/messages:

```
/etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

tail -f /var/log/messages | grep Network
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

